# محتاج 100 جرام نانو سيليكا nano silica



## فتوح (19 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
كنت محتاج حوالى 100 جرام من بودرة النانو سيليكا

حد يعرف ممكن ألاقيه فين؟؟


----------

